# D. Auratus is smarter than we thought! New Nat Geo article



## Tweetysvoice (Mar 28, 2019)

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2019/07/poison-frog-creates-mental-maps/


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Tweetysvoice said:


> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2019/07/poison-frog-creates-mental-maps/


Thanks for sharing! That was an interesting read.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Heck, most people can't seem to get to the mall and back without turn-by-turn from their phone. Those frogs are *genius*.


----------



## erobertg (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Itsadeepbluesea (Jun 6, 2020)

Nice read, thanks for sharing


----------

